# Electronic Locks on Safes



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

So I upgraded my firearm security with a new safe. I placed on lay-away an American Eagle 31 gun safe with a mechanical lock. I just finished paying for the safe went and picked it up. Got it home unboxed it and low and behold it had an electronic lock (I really have a problem with depending on batteries). 

So here is the question who has a safe with an electronic lock and do you trust it. Also there doesn't seem to be any sort of back up to the electronics. Does any one know about these.

I'm really leaning towards taking it back. But it sure is agravating to have move the safe back and then bring the right one home. I really doubt I can make them pick it up and deliver the correct one.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a safe with the electronic lock. I trust it completely. I just change the battery every year weather it needs it or not. or you could just keep extra batteries close by for when it goes bad.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an electronic lock on my safe, and have had no problems with it. I keep spare batteries around for it just in case, and changing them is a snap. I also have a combo safe at my office. The only down side is you better not be in a hurry to open it. If you are under pressure and mess up you have to start all over.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I believe I'm gonna keep it. I also found out that the mechanical locks require service every 3-5 years, where as the electronic locks do not. I had not opened it as of my last post. I found it was missing the battery cover. I talked to cannon and they have a replacement on the way.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a safe with an electronic lock and a keyed lock just in case. I've had to use the key too. Just don't do a "duh!" and keep the key in the safe. Hey, there are idiots out there okay.:mrgreen:


----------

